# air lift system for the ifs frount ends?



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

does any company make anything for the frount end of the chevys? i want to take a little of the added stress off the torision bas when plowing and also to maintain ride hight. i know about timberens and turn the t bars up and run proper ballest, but thats not what im asking about so please do mention thoes things. i am looking for a simple system to help out the torison bars and level my ride when plowing! 92 chevy 1500 5.7 7'6 superduty boss plow.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Pretty sure nothing is available like that for our generation of trucks. You could consider heavier T-bars.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

u can get some airbags for the front. I know they offer them for older trucks. trucksprings.com


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

yea i can keep looking, but im also im the market for a newer used truck for next year, but i thought i would ask becausei looked around and havent found anything, but thought i would ask.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

firestone makes a air thing for the front. It has the air bag, then has a bilstein shock inside to act kind of like an air shock. You really dont want to do this. That spot on the frame was not designed for that kind of weight/stress. More than likely it will tear off the shock mount over time. Plus they run about 500 for the pair. Your tbars were designed to carry weight. Just put timbrens on(I know you didnt want to hear it) and etc. Im sure some will disagree with what I said, but our resident Chevy guru, B&B, will probably agree.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

If there are air assisted support products for the front of a GMT-400, could you post links?

That's basically 88-98 pickups. 92-99 Subs/Tahoes/Yukons.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

a like would be great, i have never seen any air assist for the frountof these trucks!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

the new boss 92;906711 said:


> a like would be great, i have never seen any air assist for the front of these trucks!


Thats because there aren't any.

See Aaron, you got the Dog Napper all worked up.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

Well I was wrong, lol. It is for the GMT 800 trucks like mine. I guess they left out the GMT 400 trucks then. Im sure it wouldnt take much if you are handy and make the GMT800 kit fit the GMT 400 trucks. Here is the link if anyone would like it: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/FIP-1003/v remember it is for the 99-07 trucks


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Sydenstricker Landscaping;906834 said:


> Well I was wrong, lol. It is for the GMT 800 trucks like mine. I guess they left out the GMT 400 trucks then. Im sure it wouldnt take much if you are handy and make the GMT800 kit fit the GMT 400 trucks. Here is the link if anyone would like it: http://www.summitracing.com/parts/FIP-1003/v remember it is for the 99-07 trucks


i seen thoughs but they obviously wont work as stated, i know someone who took back air shocks off a car but i deffinantly would not trust them on a truck let alone with a 700lbs chuck of steal hanging over the frount end!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

B&B;906790 said:


> See Aaron, you got the Dog Napper all worked up.


Just casting a line....:salute:


----------



## Rubicon 327 (Oct 6, 2009)

If anyone is interested in trying to make them work on their GMT 400 this is the company I bought mine from. I like Summit and all but I also like to save money when I can. I have had good luck with them so far only doing my home and business and a few driveways here and there.

http://stores.ebay.com/Arnott-Inc_C...72QQ_sidZ164909068QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I have Arnott airbags in the back, good product and a lot cheaper than the identical item from Firestone. I like those air assist front springs, if they weren't so much coin I'd try them. I've debated on trying timbrens for years now, but my truck with the diesel and the heavy plow still seems to carry it well with the t-bars cranked 5 turns, so I don't think I really need the timbrens. Plus I've heard too many people say they don't like the ride when empty.


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

www.roughcountry.com has a leveling kit for that gen. truck i know they did a few years ago i put it on my 1990 and also ready lift...


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

they dont have any links for my style truck, thanks though, the truck is already leveled out though!


----------



## westernbud (Jan 16, 2009)

you need timbren ses. they are rubber springs that install in about an hour.


----------



## mezavic (Sep 11, 2008)

*air lift springs*

Hi,
After a search on the subject, I wanted to ask and see if anybody has used these for front end. I have a '96 Ram 2500. I plan on keeping it for as long as I can ans started plowing two season ago with that particular truck. It's a nice, clean and well maintained...

Any experiences with these air springs? the installation is so simple... comments or suggestions are welcome!


----------



## mezavic (Sep 11, 2008)

of course... I forgot to include the link:

http://www.truckspring.com/air-lift-1000-kit-front-80765.html

What you'all think?


----------

